
The U.S. Military Is Creating the Future of Employee Monitoring - vector_spaces
https://www.defenseone.com/technology/2019/03/us-military-creating-future-employee-monitoring/155824/
======
nilskidoo
Yet they banned fitbit usage among deployed troops because it was giving away
their locations.

"Do as I say, not as I do!"

